# 828D chute deflector



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys on my 828d the chute deflector control lever moves deflector all the way down as it should but when going forward to move deflector up about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way up the lever the deflector quits moving up and I push a good 1/2 to 3/4" of slack into the cable. Deflector is still 10-15° short of being all the way up. 

Is this normal on these machines? If not is there an acruel cable adjustment somewhere or how do I adjust things so I get a true full range of deflector movement. I feel like if the lever has movement and cable is slacking I should still be getting movement.

Let me know. 

Thanks.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

So ours are different bit similar. The only adjustment is on the back of the control panel. Other then that the spring attachment on the chute it's self

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Does yours go all the way up or stop just short and push slack into your cable.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Zach5.9CTD said:


> Does yours go all the way up or stop just short and push slack into your cable.


The new one goes all the way up. The older one w the weak spring will go up 7/8 then goes loose

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

You can see it in this pic









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a couple videos uploading that I'll post explaining exactly what mines doing. May not get them on till tomorrow though.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Wouldn't you know. We got 6" tonight and both deflectors are acting up now.... 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

